# "Erwachsene" Spieler....



## mantigore666 (1. August 2008)

hi,

ich weiss, ich werde die flames und den unmut der buffed-community anziehen wie die abgelaufene butter die fliegen...  aber vielleicht kommt der ein oder andere ja auch mal ans nachdenken.

auf das gejammer und gewine, wie schlecht aoc doch sei, will ich gar nicht eingehen...  nur so weit : es zwingt
euch keiner es zu spielen und würdet ihr euch im rl in ein kaufhaus stellen und ständig schreien wie schlecht
es doch ist, bekämt ihr das, was man bei diesem gebaren auch verdient.

viel interessanter finde ich, wie - angeblich erwachsene spieler - an ein ROLLENSPIEL herangehen, zumal an eines, das mit "comic" oder "spassigem irrsinn" eher gar nix zu tun hat.

es fängt an mit char-namen wie
"putzschlampe"oder "werethekau" für weibliche chars - zeugt eindeutig von frauenhass, den man wohl im rl unter der knute seiner frau nicht auszuleben wagt.
"gehirnpups", "nippelfan" oder "dummbatz"...  nun ja, sehr infantil und da ist der name wohl programm

und geht weiter mit gildennamen wie 
"weil ichs kann", "knights who says ni" (ist zwar witzig, hat aber in aoc gar nix zu suchen, bleibt damit bitte in wow), "gildenlos"...  oder mein "favorit" "todesschwadron"

ich hab jetzt nur einzelbeispiele gebracht, es gibt sehr viele mehr....  was auffällt, das grade leute mit solchen namen für jeden scheiss im chat fragen müssen, weils einfach nicht zum lesen oder wirklichen spielen reicht.

auch sind es oft genau diese leute, die am meisten über aoc herziehen - es aber trotzdem weiter spielen.

was erwartet man eigentlich, wenn man auf diese art an ein spiel rangeht ? möchte man den frust über sein armseeliges rl auslassen, oder ist es ein um aufmerksamkeit heischen ?
eins erreichen sie auf alle fälle, sie stören das gelungene gesamtbild und damit ein stück weit auch das 
spielerlebnis der spieler, die sich auf die welt einlassen möchten.

das argument "na und, die zahlen ja auch dafür" lasse ich nicht gelten, weil auch die anderen (mich eingeschlossen) für ein angenehmes spielerleben zahlen.

bei jedem spiel im rl wird ein spieler, der sich nicht an die rudimentärsten spielregeln hält, ausgeschlossen.
nur im internet bekommt jeder trottel seine möglichkeit...

ich hab das alles auch schon bei wow beobachtet, aber da beginnts ab 12 jahre, da denk ich "ok, die kiddies brauchen das, da muss man mit leben"...  aber bei "erwachsenen" ??? 
da kann ich dann nur sagen "armes deutschland"

gute nacht....


----------



## Rhokan (1. August 2008)

Weil Kiddies kein AoC spielen..... kein Verkäufer interessiert sich für ne Altersbeschränkung, und wenn doch findet man jemanden ders kauft...


----------



## Tikume (1. August 2008)

Dumme Namen wird es immer geben, in AOC ist der Anteil aber meines Erachtes wesentlich geringer als z.b. in Wow gewesen.


----------



## Exses (1. August 2008)

ok hab ich auch schon gesehen aber du solltest mal den RP server ausprobieren da kann man solche namen melden  und die werden dan geändert etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab aber auch das gefühl das es weniger sind als in wow (hab auch einen char auf einem pvp only server^^) ansonsten einfach darüber hinwegsehen


----------



## Clubmaster (1. August 2008)

Entschuldige bitte, aber was hast Du erwartet? 

Das Spiel wirbt mit Splatter und Titten und das alles noch eingespannt in eines der wohl dämlichsten Fantasysettings der Welt (und das will was heißen). Wer glaubst Du wohl wird von so einem Spiel angesprochen, hm? Meinst Du wirklich "Erwachsene" oder doch nicht vielleicht eher pubertierende Jungs, die ihren kleinen Pipimann gerne mit dicken Schwertern und willigen Cybertussis kompensieren (Anwesende mal ausgenommen)? Denk' mal scharf nach. Das ist gezielt kalkuliert und die ganze Werbung ist darauf ausgerichtet. Einschließlich des "Ab 18", das, wie wir alle aus der eigenen Jugend noch wissen, eine Sache gerade für Minderjährige umso interessanter macht. 

Ich habe das Spiel gezockt bis lv. 60 und habe mich bis auf Tortage im Prinzip nur gelangweilt. Dass ich überhaupt 60 wurde liegt nur daran, dass es so stinkend einfach ist. DAS ist wirklich auch von der Oberflächlichkeit des Gameplays her wirklich was für Kiddies. Meine Laune ging eigentlich schon zu dem Zeitpunkt in den Keller als ich den ersten Quest annahm und mir danach diese blonde Tussi immer verblödet kieksend und applaudierend hinterherlief. Ich meine für wie primitiv halten die mich eigentlich? Das ist einfach nur noch peinlich. Aber egal, darüber könnte man hinwegsehen, würde es nicht zu einem großen Teil erklären, warum da jetzt nur Kiddies rumlaufen. 

Das Problem sind nicht die Bugs, das kann man alles patchen. Das Problem ist, dass das Gameplay uninteressant ist, Basiselemente wie Auktionshäuser, oder das groß angekündigte Massen-PvP ebensowenig funktionieren wie Teamplay oder Dungeons. Dazu kommen noch horrende Hardwareanforderungen und ne wackelige Engine mit fröhlichen Textur Pop-Ins (trotz 3 Gig RAM und 1 Gig VRAM) und eine FPS-Bandbreite von 10-250 fps. Von der ständig irgendwie eng wirkenden und wenig MMO-mäßigen Instanzwelt, bei der jedoch ausgerechnet Dungeons wieder NICHT instanziert sind, damit man sich mit anderen Gruppen auch schön ewig um einen Bossspawn balgen kann, will ich gar nicht anfangen. 

AoC ist reiner Eyecandy ohne Substanz und zu vielen Macken als das man es akzeptieren könnte. DAS ist das Problem und sowas kann man nicht einfach wegpatchen. Das war bei Hellgate genauso. Da hatte es nettes Design, tolle Items etc. Aber die Coremechaniken stimmten nicht, das Spiel war im Kern vermurkst, das gleiche gilt für AoC. Ich habe es am gleichen Tag deinstalliert an dem ich die Warhammer Beta-Einladung bekam.


----------



## Thedynamike (1. August 2008)

Ich will nicht den ganzen Beitrag zitieren, aber im Grunde genommen hat Clubmaster recht. Und eigentlich, wenn man nachdenkt, war das schon die ganze Zeit klar, welche Zielgruppe Age of Conan anzustreben versucht. Das Spiel allgemein finde ich allerdings *nicht so schlecht*, aber das Potenzial ist leider durch das Setting total verhunzt worden. In jedem zweiten Satz liest man "Hurensohn", "Bastard" oder wahlweise eine andere Beleidigung. Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit "Ist ja auch ein Spiel für Erwachsene". Findet ihr es Erwachsen euch den ganzen Tag zu beleidigen? Wenn ja und das der normale Umgangston ist, dann... naja. Die Antworten des Protagonisten sind auch immer gleich "Ich will dies töten" und "Ich will jenes töten" und "Der Kopf gehört mir". Ziemlich langweilig.
Btw. ist dies auch ein Phänomen, was bei gegenwärtig aktuellen Shooter auch auftritt. Je mehr Blut und je mehr Brutal desto mehr Kinder. Ich habe mich zB. damals in der XIII-Community ziemlich wohl gefühlt. Comic-Shooter mit wenig Blut aber dennoch schön gemachter Story (kannte die Comics von früher noch). Kein Splatter, Keine Titten, Keine Kinder.

*Mit "Kinder" meine ich Spieler, die sich im typisch kindischem Stil verhalten. Es gibt auch 14-Jährige, die weiter sind als manch Erwachsener.


----------



## lemete (1. August 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber was hast Du erwartet?
> 
> Das Spiel wirbt mit Splatter und Titten und das alles noch eingespannt in eines der wohl dämlichsten Fantasysettings der Welt (und das will was heißen). Wer glaubst Du wohl wird von so einem Spiel angesprochen, hm? Meinst Du wirklich "Erwachsene" oder doch nicht vielleicht eher pubertierende Jungs, die ihren kleinen Pipimann gerne mit dicken Schwertern und willigen Cybertussis kompensieren (Anwesende mal ausgenommen)? Denk' mal scharf nach. Das ist gezielt kalkuliert und die ganze Werbung ist darauf ausgerichtet. Einschließlich des "Ab 18", das, wie wir alle aus der eigenen Jugend noch wissen, eine Sache gerade für Minderjährige umso interessanter macht.
> 
> ...



ich möchte einmal erleben, dass sich einer zu dem thema was sagt, ohne auf seine eigene unfähigkeit im spiel aufmerksam zu machen und es dann gleich schlecht zu machen. das ist schlecht und das ist nicht toll. das ist doof und das mag ich nicht. 
das was du da erzählst hat doch null mit der frage des TE tu tun. nur weil dir das spiel ncihit gefallen hat und du zu wenig fantasie hast um nach lvl 20 auch ncoh spaß zu haben, kann ja das spiel nix für.

@TE
ich finde, das dies bei den meisten neuen spieln der fall sein wird. WoW hat viele (leider) auf dieses art der spiele gebracht. viele die hier ihre rl ausleben und sich groß aufspielen.
wenn dich soetwas stört, musst du schwere spielewie z.b. eve-onlie spielen denke ich. das ist für solche leute zu komplex, die spielen das nicht.


----------



## Evereve (1. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Weil Kiddies kein AoC spielen..... kein Verkäufer interessiert sich für ne Altersbeschränkung, und wenn doch findet man jemanden ders kauft...



Zumal Funcom ja auch sagt, Kinder dürfen AOC spielen wie sie wollen, solange die Eltern es erlauben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu den Kiddies und ihren Namen: 
Ich hatte in Wow einen 29 jährigen in der Gilde. Der Kerl langte immer daneben. Seien es seine Charnamen, der Name seiner Bankgilde, seine Signatur im Forum, seine "Witze" im Chat und im Forum, der Kerl war einfach eine Katastrophe. Er versuchte immer Wortwitze oder Anspielunge einzubauen, aber nichts davon war auch nur annähernd lustig sondern kam nur uferlos kindisch rüber. 

Im RL war er aber genauso, trat in der Arbeit in jedes Fettnäpfchen, die Leute flüchteten wenn er ins TS kam. 
Er führte sich also nicht nur im Spiel wie ein Kiddy auf sondern lebte dort einfach seinen sehr seltsamen Humor aus. 
Manche Leute sind einfach wirklich so daneben, die wird man durch nichts ändern und sie werden sich immer und immer wieder bescheuerte Namen geben.


----------



## crizbee (1. August 2008)

hi

ich muss sagen das clubmaster es trifft, das spiel ist tatsächlich im kern vermurkst.

ich bin jetzt 58 und hab schon jetzt keine lust mehr weiterzuspielen,
es gibt keine quests mehr in den gegenden woich bin und das ab
60 gebiet ist mir noch zu schwer.

also mir persönlich machts keinen spass mehr anstatt sinnlos in aoc rumzugammeln
mach ich doch lieber wieder in wow taggesquests, die machen mir mehr spass.

gruss crizbee


----------



## Targon124 (1. August 2008)

Als vor einem Jahr HdRO erschien wurde es von allen Seiten zugeflamed, wie scheiße es doch ist und Blizzard in WoW alles viel richtiger macht. 
Die meisten Spieler hat es nicht weiter interessiert. Sie haben Spaß an dem Spiel gehabt und es geliebt.
Nun ist AoC erschienen. Die Flamer habe ihr Tätigkeitsfeld von HdRO auf AoC verlagert. Jetzt wird hier geflamed und die HdRO Community weitestgehend in Ruhe gelassen.
Als begeisterter HdRO Online Spieler, der das alles schon hinter sich hat, kann ich jedem AoC Spieler nur den Rat geben. Lasst Euch von Flamern den Spaß am Spiel nicht verderben. Ignoriert sie einfach und deaktiviert wenn nötig die zugeflameten Chat-Kanäle.
In absehbarer Zeit wird WAR erscheinen. Spätestens dann seit ihr sie los.

Noch ein Wort zu den "einfallsreichen" Cahrakternamen. Nach meiner Erfahrung bleiben Leute, die eine Vorliebe für solche Namen haben sowieso nicht lange im Spiel. Da sie allerdings auch nicht aussterben und immer nachzuwachsen scheinen (den Buddykeys sei dank) löst sich das Problem allerdings auch nicht wirklich. Aber sie kommen selten aus dem Stargebiet raus, da die Testzeit nach wenigen Tagen ausgelaufen ist. Das bedeutet, dass man ihnen eigentlich nicht mehr begegnet, wenn man den eigenen Charakter entsprechend hochgelevelt hat.

Gruß
Targon


----------



## Azddel (1. August 2008)

lemete schrieb:


> ich möchte einmal erleben, dass sich einer zu dem thema was sagt, ohne auf seine eigene unfähigkeit im spiel aufmerksam zu machen und es dann gleich schlecht zu machen. das ist schlecht und das ist nicht toll. das ist doof und das mag ich nicht.
> das was du da erzählst hat doch null mit der frage des TE tu tun. nur weil dir das spiel ncihit gefallen hat und du zu wenig fantasie hast um nach lvl 20 auch ncoh spaß zu haben, kann ja das spiel nix für.



Ich glaube, solche Kommentare wie deiner führen gleich wieder zu einer aufgeheizten Grundstimmung. Dass Lemetes Post nichts mit der Grundfrage des Threads zu tun haben soll, kann nicht ernst gemeint sein (oder deine Lesekompetenz tendiert gen Null). Such noch mal genau, wo Lemete auf die Ausgangsfrage des TE eingeht. Ist ziemlich viel. Kann natürlich sein, dass dir seine Argumentation nicht passt...

Und Fantasie? Naja, du hast Recht. Pac-Man ist mit viel Fanatsie auch ein rassiges Action-Spektakel.


----------



## Kaize (1. August 2008)

Targon124 schrieb:


> Lasst Euch von Flamern den Spaß am Spiel nicht verderben. Ignoriert sie einfach und deaktiviert wenn nötig die zugeflameten Chat-Kanäle.
> In absehbarer Zeit wird WAR erscheinen. Spätestens dann seit ihr sie los.


made my day!^^

zum TE: Ganz anstößige namen wie von dir genannte "Putzschlampe" sollte man melden können, aber ansonsten ist es sehr hilfreich wenn man eine Gilde hat die sich dem eigenem Niveau zuordnen lässt mit denen kann man zusammen grinden, in dungeons oder von mir aus auch rp betreiben, meist ist der spaßfaktor dann höher(^^) und du bist nicht auf andere Mitspieler so stark angewiesen.


----------



## LeetQotsa (1. August 2008)

Ich spiele zwar kein AoC, habe aber bei WoW die Erfahrung gemacht, dass diese ganzen "putzschlampen" und "darkshadowassassinerougues" sowieso net über nen bestimmtes "Level" hinaus kommen, da sie dafür a) wirklich zu blöde sind oder b) sich wie ein "darkshadowassassinerougue" verhalten und entsprechend nichts hinbekommen.
Da trennt sich dann skillmäßig meist die Spreu vom Weizen.
Dann hat man wenigstens den Trost, den Anderen doch irgendwie überlegen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (1. August 2008)

Tja...sind halt doch nicht nur die ganzen 12-15 Jährigen,auf die man es gerne schieben würde.
WAr mir klar das das nicht besser wird wenn ein FSK18 davor steht.. genauso wird es auch in WAR sein


----------



## Donmo (1. August 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber was hast Du erwartet?
> 
> Das Spiel wirbt mit Splatter und Titten und das alles noch eingespannt in eines der wohl dämlichsten Fantasysettings der Welt (und das will was heißen). Wer glaubst Du wohl wird von so einem Spiel angesprochen, hm? Meinst Du wirklich "Erwachsene" oder doch nicht vielleicht eher pubertierende Jungs, die ihren kleinen Pipimann gerne mit dicken Schwertern und willigen Cybertussis kompensieren (Anwesende mal ausgenommen)? Denk' mal scharf nach. Das ist gezielt kalkuliert und die ganze Werbung ist darauf ausgerichtet. Einschließlich des "Ab 18", das, wie wir alle aus der eigenen Jugend noch wissen, eine Sache gerade für Minderjährige umso interessanter macht.


Und nur weil du es sagst, ist das (low)-Fantasysetting in Age of Conan jetzt dämlich? Das ist doch wohl immer noch meine Entscheidung, ob es mir gefällt oder nicht. Ich persönlich finde es (gerade weil es an die reale Welt angelehnt ist) sehr stimmig und kann der Story mehr abgewinnen als zum Beispiel der von WoW oder Guild Wars. Und wenn ich an die Community in Asgard denke, stehe ich mit meiner Meinung ganz sicher nicht allein da.
Sicherlich gibt es auch Spieler, die das Spiel wegen Blut und Titten spielen, aber nur deswegen solltest du nicht alle Spieler in eine Schublade packen. Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass der Großteil der Spieler wegen des Kampfsystems, der Grafik oder schlicht der Abwechslung zu ihren vorherigen Games zu AoC gekommen sind.

Edit: So extreme Namen hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Nur einen Shadowkiller (oder so in der Art), der sich verirrt hatte, einen Bloodshot, der mich ohne Grund übern Haufen geschossen hat und dann so tolle Namen wie Seth, Cromssohn oder Setsguard (auf nem RP-Server).


----------



## Fierabras (1. August 2008)

Naja es wird nie ein Spiel geben wo nur Leute sind die +18 sind. Und Dumme Namen wird es ebenfalls immer geben.
Man kann nur eines tun sie Ignorienen oder sie auf einen PVP Server einfach Umhauen.

In den letzten Jahren hat kein Spiele Hersteller wirklich fesselnde Rollenspiele Spiele rausgebracht.
Und das wird sich denk ich mal nicht ändern, weil die Spiele Hersteller Schnelles Geld machen wollen.


----------



## Teroon (1. August 2008)

Ich fürchte leider auch, dass solche Namen nichts mit dem Alter der Leute zu tun haben, genauso wenig wie erwachsen sein etwas mit dem Alter angeht. Die offizielle Regel, dass man zwischen 18 und 21 erwachsen wird ist nur ein Durchschnittswert der nicht mal sonderlich gut sein muss.
Dazu kommt, dass bedingt durch die Anonymisierung im Internet bei sehr vielen Leuten die Hemmschwelle deutlich sinkt. Wer sich dafür interessiert kann sich die entsprechenden psychologischen Studien zur cvK durchlesen.
In Age of Conan ist es aber schon etwas besser als in WoW, wobei es natürlich sein kann, dass mein Eindruck durch meine Gilde verfälscht wird   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bazoo (1. August 2008)

Ich spiel auch kein AOC, sondern WoW, aber da ist es genauso. Ich habe da eine Theorie, was die Namensgebung etc betrifft. Meist sind dies Leute (Ob Minderjährig oder auch erwachsen), die im RL so ihre Probleme haben. Seien es die Schulkinder, die aufgrund fehlender Intelligenz ausgelacht werden. Die Jungendlichen/Erwachsenen, die durch ihre Figur nur ausgestoßen werden oder gar die Männer, die durch ihre Frauen untergebuttert werden. Irgendwo versucht jeder in soeinem Spiel jemand zu sein, der er im RL nicht sein kann. Jemand, der nur Hilfsarbeiter ist, wird im Spiel zum Gildenführer. Ein Couchpotato wird zum "Nachtelf-Irokesen" mit einem bmi von 0,0 oder der Mann, der immer kuscht, wenn Fraule ruft, wird zum frauenverschlingenden Monster-Macho.

Aber dies ist genau der Grund, warum es solche Spiele gibt. Jungs mit kleinen Schniedeln laufen mit den größten Schwertern rum und pieksen damit alles, was irgendwie weiblich erscheint. Das meist dahinter ein Kerl sitzt, versteht sowieso niemand

Und dies wirkt sich wiederrum auf die Namen und das Verhalten aus. Max Musterman hat in der Schule heute einen auf den Kopf bekommen und loggt sich in WoW ein, um mit seinem Mensch Schurken "Shadowmonster" wieder Lowies zu ganken.

so ists halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azddel (1. August 2008)

Bazoo schrieb:


> Seien es die Schulkinder, die aufgrund fehlender Intelligenz ausgelacht werden. Die Jungendlichen/Erwachsenen, die durch ihre Figur nur ausgestoßen werden oder gar die Männer, die durch ihre Frauen untergebuttert werden. Irgendwo versucht jeder in soeinem Spiel jemand zu sein, der er im RL nicht sein kann. Jemand, der nur Hilfsarbeiter ist, wird im Spiel zum Gildenführer. Ein Couchpotato wird zum "Nachtelf-Irokesen" mit einem bmi von 0,0 oder der Mann, der immer kuscht, wenn Fraule ruft, wird zum frauenverschlingenden Monster-Macho.
> 
> 
> so ists halt
> ...



Das war schon alles? Hast du nicht noch ein paar mehr Stereotypen auf Lager?


----------



## Teroon (1. August 2008)

Da er in diesem Forum postet schließt der Kommentar ihn doch mit ein von daher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber im Ernst die Leute die MMOs spielen sind genau so wenig über einen Kamm zu scheren oder mit Klischees zu belegen wie der Rest der Menschheit. Auch wenn diese Rest es immer wieder gerne versucht. Ist ja zu einem gewissen Grad auch verständlich denn Klischees machen die Dinge einfacher und führen dazu, dass man weniger denken muss. In einer Zeit in der alles effizient sein muss ist das ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Faktor.


----------



## Brubanani (1. August 2008)

@mantigore 666 
 nur weil man über 18 ist und sich das spiel kaufen kann heisst das nicht das man geistig noch 3 sein kann XD


----------



## La Saint (1. August 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber was hast Du erwartet?
> 
> Das Spiel wirbt mit Splatter und Titten und das alles noch eingespannt in eines der wohl dämlichsten Fantasysettings der Welt (und das will was heißen). Wer glaubst Du wohl wird von so einem Spiel angesprochen, hm?



Clubmaster spricht mir mit seinem Post aus der Seele. Treffender hätte man es nicht formulieren können.

Was den Flame-Post das TE betrifft, und ja, es ist einer, denn wenn jemand mit Begriffen wie "armseliges RL" um sich wirft, der will nur flamen, da kann ich seine Position nicht nachvollziehen. Sicher gibt es seltsame Namen in Online-Spielen. Aber was hat das mit den Charaktereigenschaften der Spieler zu tun? Nichts! Man kann höchsten auf die Zugehörigkeit zu einer Gruppe schließen.

Leute, die ihren Char "Sumpfkuh" oder "Putzschlampe" nennen, zeigen in erster Linie nur eines, nämlich das sie das Spiel nicht ernst nehmen. Und das macht sie geradezu symphatisch. Wer seinen Char "BigTits" oder "IownU" nennt, der zeigt, das er das Konzept des Spiels verstanden hat und das er sich der Zielgruppe zugehörig fühlt.  Mehr nicht. Leute, deren Chars "Gandalf", "Rincewind" oder "Duke Nukem" heißen, zeigen dagegen, das sie nicht zur Zielgruppe gehören. Sie nehmen das Spiel zwar ernst, haben aber keine Ahnung von den Gepflogenheiten in MMORPGs. Die Newbies also. Für diese Gruppe wird dann später einmal die kostenpflichtige Charakterumbenennung eingeführt. Bleiben noch die "Shadowjumper" und die "Galadriels". Die einzige Aussage, die man hier mit hinreichender Wahrscheinlichkeit treffen kann ist, das diese Spieler von WoW oder HdrR-Online stammen.

Es gibt also alle möglichen Gründe, wie Spielfiguren zu ihrem Namen kommen. Aber keiner dieser Gründe hat etwas mit den Charaktereigenschaften der Spieler zu tun. Auf der anderen Seite aber, über die Charaktereigenschaften der Leute, die sich später über diese Namen aufregen, läßt sich sehr wohl eine Aussage treffen. RPGler sind wie immer an dieser Stelle ausgenommen. ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## neon1705 (1. August 2008)

das ist auch einer der gründe wieso ich wieder mit age of conan aufgehört habe weil die RP NULL hilfe bekommen haben funcom hat nix gemacht auch nach einen monat nicht

aber bekanntlich sind ja RP eh die leute die überall die arschkarte haben finde ich schade das sowas nirgend unterstützt wird

sogar in wow müssen sich RPler auf ein RP server HEIMLICH treffen das ihr rp event nicht gestört wird Oo

hallo? gehts noch? ich möchte RP überall zu jeder zeit ausüben können und mich nicht verstecken müssen.

naja ich reg mich schonwieder auf das ist nciht gut fürs herz also

mfg


----------



## Sin (1. August 2008)

Ich muss sagen, ich habe AoC nie gespielt und ich denke ich werde es vorläufig auch nicht spielen, weil mir persönlich das Setting nicht gefällt.

Aber die genannte Problematik ist kein problem mit dem AoC alleine steht.
Nimm dir ein X beliebiges Mmo(rp)g und du kannst das ganze übertragen.

Als Beispiel: Ich war gestern in WoW auf der Sonneninsel Unterwegs und wurde vom UD Schurken "Gieskanne" getötet. Nachdem ich gerezzt habe und ich reggen wollte haut mich der Schurke wieder um.
Nebenan steht ein Pala Namens Imbahealer und schaut gemütlich zu. Auf die Frage ob er mich rezzen könnte kam nur: Ne, keine lust und lief weg.

Anderes Beispiel: Herr der Ringe Online nähe der Wetterspitze: Ich kämpfe mir ne Eisenader frei. Während ich mit dem Mob beschäftigt bin entarnt sich ein schurke, nimmt das erz und verschwindet wieder.
Auf meine Frage ob er nicht gesehen hat, dass ich mir das gerade Freikämpfte kam ein "freundliches": Halts maul und verpiss dich.

Nächstes Beispiel: Tabula Rasa: ich schließe mich einer Gruppe an um eine Base zu verteidigen.
Ich lvl 14, die  Mobs lvl 16 bin keine 2 minuten drin sagt ein 18er im Gruppenchat: entfern den 14er Spassti und lad was ordentliches ein...

Wie ihr seht ist es wirklich auf jedes Spiel übertragbar, sowohl von den Namen, als auch von dem Verhalten der Spieler.

Spielen tu ich trotzdem die meisten Spiele, einfach weil es größtenteils nur ausnahmen sind (auch wenn bei WoW mehr Gieskannen durch die gegend laufen als mir lieb ist)


----------



## knusperzwieback (1. August 2008)

Teroon schrieb:


> Aber im Ernst die Leute die MMOs spielen sind genau so wenig über einen Kamm zu scheren oder mit Klischees zu belegen wie der Rest der Menschheit.



Dem kann ich voll zustimmen. Als ich damals ne neue Arbeitsstelle angenommen habe, war ich überrascht, wie viele der Leute dort MMORPGs spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da sind die unterschiedlichsten Spieler. Angefangen von WOW, über EVE-Online, bis zu Hellgate London. Manche sind Singles, andere ham nen Haus, ne Frau und Kinder. Wenn man sich mit ihnen unterhält machen sie einen ganz normalen Eindruck. *g*

Sie spielen halt gerne in ihrer Freizeit Online-Games.

Find ich ne feine Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jinntao (1. August 2008)

Ich kann mich über die Problematik auch wahnsinnig aufregen, aber eigentlich sollte man sowas ignorieren. Wie im echten Leben. Wenn einer im Büro non-stop schlechte Witze erzählt, halte ich mich fern von ihm, spreche ihn nicht an und verlasse am besten den Raum in dem er ist (sofern das geht).

Gestern tobten im Chat über 2 Stunden die 'Flame-Wars' zwischen einem Spieler namens "Gankerin" (100% ein Mann, anbei) und 2-3 weiteren Spielern. Der Punkt ist aber, das letzten Endes 4-5 Leute Müll reden und der restliche Server schweigt. Also sind hunderte von Leuten potentiell schonmal keine Schwachmaten. Nur irgendwer stört sich durch persönlich Gründe immer an irgendwas und meint, einen Konter geben zu müssen. Durch die vermeintliche Immunität der Online-Welt ist das natürlich total sinnlos, man müsste seinen Kontrahenten schon von angesicht zu angesicht konfrontieren, um da was erreichen zu können.

Also am besten einfach ignorieren, wenn mans gar nicht aushält auf die ignore-Liste mit den geistig verarmten und bloß nicht reagieren.

Ich finde phantasielose oder beleidigende Namen ("Putzschlampe") auch ätzend, auf nem RP-Server werden die Namen aber zwangsgeändert, vielleicht ist das ein Ausweg. Ansonsten, auch hier: ignore-Liste.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (1. August 2008)

lemete schrieb:


> @TE
> ich finde, das dies bei den meisten neuen spieln der fall sein wird. WoW hat viele (leider) auf dieses art der spiele gebracht. viele die hier ihre rl ausleben und sich groß aufspielen.
> wenn dich soetwas stört, musst du schwere spielewie z.b. eve-onlie spielen denke ich. das ist für solche leute zu komplex, die spielen das nicht.



Sorry aber den Ursprung aller üblen Entwicklungen in WoW zu suchen hallt in meinem linken Ohr so abgedroschen wie es aus dem rechten wieder herauskommt. Den Stuss konnte man vor den ganzen Betas und MMO-Releases erzählen, mittlerweile sieht man ja, wie das angebliche Gros der Erwachsenen Spieler WoW den Rücken gekehrt hat um in den besagten Spielen ihre Ruhe zu finden... Fehlanzeige würde ich sagen. 

Ich weiß, dass ein Filter wie die USK etc. NICHT funktioniert, also man im öffentlichen Raum immer solchen Spinnern (Ist der richtige Ausdruck für Menschen die sich aufgrund ihrer Anonymität nicht den Gepflogenheiten des öffentlichen Zusammenlebens hingeben) begegnen. FAKT ist: Auf der Straße und überall erlebt man diese ja auch. In WoW, AoC, HdRO und was weiß ich wahrscheinlich nur öfter, weil man zusammengepfercht auf einer 100 Megabyte Umgebung bewegt. Wenn ich auf ner Straße laufe, sprech ich eben die komischen Kids / Asozialen auf der anderen Straßenseite nicht an, wahrscheinlich antworte ich nicht einmal, wenn mich diese direkt in ihrer aggressiven Art ansprechen. 

So und da ist der Unterschied auch schon in meinen Augen begraben. Ingame hat man natürlich den Mum auch mal solch einem Spinner Parolie zu bieten, oder anders gesagt, als ausgehungerter Löwe kann ich schonmal den vielen Baby-Antilopen zeigen wo der Hammer hängt, sei es auf verbaler oder non-verbaler Art und Weise. Und nun beginnt der Teufelskreis dem ich mich, als kleine Anmerkung dazu, nie hingegeben habe. Unermüdlich zerfetzt der Löwe die Baby-Antilopen und sieht gar kein Ende, weil die Baby-Antilopen ingame ja gar nicht weg sind nachdem man ihnen ordentlich eins auf den Deckel gegeben hat. Doch irgendwann resigniert man vor der schier Unendlichkeit an Baby-Antilopen und schreibt wahrscheinlich in irgendeinem Forum eurer Wahl eine Ode an Gleichgesinnte, die ähnliches empfinden. 

So und hier mein Tip: 
Sucht (oder baut sie selbst auf wie meine Wenigkeit) eine Gilde in der die Leute, die euch so aufregen, nicht vertreten sind. Blendet die öffentlichen Chatfenster aus, wenn ihr der Meinung seid euch selbstzensieren zu müssen. Reagiert nicht mehr auf die Baby-Antilopen und gesellt euch mit Gleichem (Löwen). 3 Jahre hat das bei mir funktioniert in denen ich mich über derartige Spinner ganz, ganz selten aufregen musste. Ich kann diese sogar an EINER Hand mit FÜNF Fingern abzählen ohne Gefahr zu laufen, dass meine Nase jetzt den Bildschirm durchbohrt und mich einer Lüge straft. 

Achja und abschliessend kann ich nur dazu aufrufen, die Energie die ihr an solche Anonymitäten im Internet verschwendet, auf die Straße zur Verbesserung unserer Gesellschaft zu übertragen. Denn dort sind sie eben nicht anonym. 

In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß noch am zocken.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (1. August 2008)

Jinntao schrieb:


> Ich kann mich über die Problematik auch wahnsinnig aufregen, aber eigentlich sollte man sowas ignorieren. Wie im echten Leben. Wenn einer im Büro non-stop schlechte Witze erzählt, halte ich mich fern von ihm, spreche ihn nicht an und verlasse am besten den Raum in dem er ist (sofern das geht).



Das ist falsch! Im Internet ignorieren, da diese sich in ihrer Anonymität bewegen. Im realen Leben direkt ansprechen, insofern es nicht dein Boss ist oder du andere Repressalien befürchten musst. 

Bestes Beispiel: Im Buss habe ich letztens einen 16-jährigen gesehen, wie er meinte vor seiner Freundin als toller Hecht dazustehen, indem er 2 jüngere tyranisierte. Ich schaute mir das an und als es non-verbal wurde, sprich der 16-jährige den einen von beiden anfing zu treten, knöpfte ich mir ihn vor. Verbal machte ich ihm meine Überlegenheit deutlich und eingeschüchtert lies er davon ab um die non-Verbale gar nicht erst zu prüfen. Ich bin jetzt 22 und werde in der Öffentlichkeit niemals wegsehen.

In deinem Fall könntest du deinen Kollegen sogar darauf hinweisen... er könnte sich evtl. ins positive verändern und somit wäre euch beiden geholfen. Sich immer und überall wegducken halte ich für völlig unangebracht. Gerade bei soetwas lapidarem...


----------



## gann1 (1. August 2008)

Hallo, ich finde "dumme Namen" mal gar nicht so schlecht.
Es amüsiert mich äußerst wenn vor mir einer rumläuft der z.B. Zebrawurst o.ä. heisst. Nur wenn solche Namen wie Shaddowkiller, Shadowkiller, Sháddòwkiller, etc. ála Barlow - Schurke sehe, weiss ich ganz genau, dass ich mit denen nicht in eine Gruppe möchte, das sind in 90% der Fällen unter 12 Jährige, oder Leute die sich so benehmen. Das muss echt nicht sein.

Lustige Namen -Ok- nur nicht solche Kiddienamen, das regt einen echt auf.

AoC hat meiner Meinung nach nicht so viele Kiddies wie WoW, allein schon wegen der Altersbegrenzung, nur das hält viele nicht davon ab das Game trotzdem zu spielen.

Also bitte alle Shadowkiller, Megakiller, Shadowroxxor und so weiter ignorieren. Ich lass mir doch nicht von solchen leuten das Spiel verderben.


----------



## Jinntao (1. August 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Das ist falsch! Im Internet ignorieren, da diese sich in ihrer Anonymität bewegen. Im realen Leben direkt ansprechen, insofern es nicht dein Boss ist oder du andere Repressalien befürchten musst.
> 
> Bestes Beispiel: Im Buss habe ich letztens einen 16-jährigen gesehen, wie er meinte vor seiner Freundin als toller Hecht dazustehen, indem er 2 jüngere tyranisierte. Ich schaute mir das an und als es non-verbal wurde, sprich der 16-jährige den einen von beiden anfing zu treten, knöpfte ich mir ihn vor. Verbal machte ich ihm meine Überlegenheit deutlich und eingeschüchtert lies er davon ab um die non-Verbale gar nicht erst zu prüfen. Ich bin jetzt 22 und werde in der Öffentlichkeit niemals wegsehen.
> 
> In deinem Fall könntest du deinen Kollegen sogar darauf hinweisen... er könnte sich evtl. ins positive verändern und somit wäre euch beiden geholfen. Sich immer und überall wegducken halte ich für völlig unangebracht. Gerade bei soetwas lapidarem...



Ich verstehe was du meinst, aber da gibt es einen Unterschied. Man kann Menschen nicht ändern, höchstens auf sie einwirken. Das aber kostet Zeit und Mühe, die ich sicher nicht immer und für jeden in meinem Umfeld aufbringen werde. Ein Typ im Büro, der in meinen Augen permanent schlechte Witze reisst, wird damit nicht aufhören, weil ich im sage dass es mich stört. So ist er halt. Im Grunde ist das mein Problem, ich kann das nur ignorieren und nicht von ihm erwarten, dass er sich für mich ändert. Andere finden ihn vielleicht ja sogar witzig.

Das man natürlich eingreifen sollte, wenn jemand einen anderen tyrannisiert, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Das fällt unter Zivilcourage. Ich finde es auch löblich dass du dich da bemerkbar gemacht hast.

Im Grunde läuft das auf einen Ausspruch von Kant hinaus, der das schön auf den Punkt gebracht hat und woran ich mich halte:

_Die Freiheit des einen endet dort, wo die Freiheit des nächsten beginnt._


----------



## Pacster (1. August 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Ich glaube, solche Kommentare wie deiner führen gleich wieder zu einer aufgeheizten Grundstimmung. Dass Lemetes Post nichts mit der Grundfrage des Threads zu tun haben soll, kann nicht ernst gemeint sein (oder deine Lesekompetenz tendiert gen Null). Such noch mal genau, wo Lemete auf die Ausgangsfrage des TE eingeht. Ist ziemlich viel. Kann natürlich sein, dass dir seine Argumentation nicht passt...
> 
> Und Fantasie? Naja, du hast Recht. Pac-Man ist mit viel Fanatsie auch ein rassiges Action-Spektakel.




Kleiner Fehler deinerseits. Der, den du kritisierst, ist Lemente(übrigens notorisch dafür bekannt auf Spieler loszugehen).....du meintest Clubmaster. Zumindest macht das sonst wenig Sinn. ;-)


Was die Beschwerde über Namen und die Verbindung zu WoW angeht, finde ichs einfach nur peinlich. Spielt man auf einem PvP-Server ohne Namensregeln dann werden einem in jedem Game "Waschmaschine" und "Müllschlucker" begegnen...und zwar auch bis zum Maximallevel und in Topgilden. Über das Alter und den Skill der Spieler wird dadurch wenig ausgesagt...bestenfalls über ihren ziemlich kindischen Humor und ihre Leidensfähigkeit(mich würde es jedenfalls ziemlich nerven ständig mit "Waschmaschine" angesprochen zu werden). Auch steigt die Zahl dieser Namen mit der Anzahl der Twinks deutlich an(weil bei Twinks der Name häufig noch egaler ist und dadurch noch bescheuerter wird). Und da die Anzahl der Twinks mit der Spielzeit ansteigt...nunja...
Auf RP-Servern wirst du diese Namen selten bzw. nicht für lange finden...egal in welchem game. Wer also einen RP-Server von HdRO mit nem PvP-Server von WoW vergleicht, zieht auch Vergleiche zwischen nem Auto und ner Banane. Sowas ist dann auch Banane....


----------



## jon_x (1. August 2008)

ich gehe in einen laden, ich kaufe mir für viel geld ein vollpriespiel.
ich instaliere das spiel.
ich spiele dieses spiel.
irgendwann merke ich das das was von den entwicklern versprochen wurde und das das was auf der packung steht nicht annähernd drinn ist.
ich will in den laden und mein Produkt umtauschen ABER HALT !! verpackung aufgemacht umtausch ausgeschlossen.
für mich ist das PURE verarsche !!!
und nun will man mir hier noch das recht absprehcen mich darüber zu beschweren ? wer ist hier bescheuert ?

wenn ich Kartongs verkaufe und drauf schreibe umtausch nach öffnen ausgeschlossen und damit werbe das in den Kartongs Gold ist, ich aber lediglich nen dicken haufen scheiße reinpacke ist das dann auch kein beschiss ?
schließlich hätte derjenige es ja nicht kaufen müssen.
und bisher gibt es auch kaum möglichkeiten AoC anzutesten außer den BuddyKeys der Premium User und wer keinen Premium User als besten kumpel hat hat schon verkackt.


----------



## darkjojo2005 (1. August 2008)

also^^
hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen da sowieso das meiste immer wiederholt wird.
Es wird immer Kiddis in spielen ab 18 geben und das liegt meist bei den Eltern.
Schon in meiner grundschule hatten meine schulkameraden spiele ab 18 gehabt weil ihre eltern es erlaubt hatten.
Und die behauptung das die Typen die sich putzschlampe nennen nix drauf haben oder krank sind^^
als ich noch WoW gespielt habe kannte ich einen der hat sich Schlampenkiller genannt. Der kam auf 70 und der war auch freundlich, er hatte einfach nur fun an seinem namen.


----------



## LordAsmodan (1. August 2008)

Oh man immer dieses Bla Bla  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also man ehrlich was machst du wenn im RL einer den Namen Ficker hat? Gehst du zu ihm und sagst du fühlst dich beleidigt und er soll sich umbennen?
Das ist nen Game, Games sollen spass machen und wenn er an solchen namen spass hat lass ihn oder wenns dich stört sie weg (ignorier in).
Wer echtes Rollplay haben will sollte sich Solo Games anlegen das hat er es zu genüge und gut ist.
Immer dieses geflame über Namen,ganken oder was auch immer spielt das spiel habt spass oder lasst es......


----------



## jon_x (1. August 2008)

und war vieleicht psychisch labil ?


----------



## darkjojo2005 (1. August 2008)

@ Lord:    richtig

@jon:  nö war ein ganz normaler junger mann, hatte eine frau, einen guten job und viele freunde, er fand einfach den namen witzig


----------



## La Saint (1. August 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> ich will in den laden und mein Produkt umtauschen ABER HALT !! verpackung aufgemacht umtausch ausgeschlossen.



Hi jon_x,

du bist vermutlich im falschen Thread gelandet. Hier geht es um die Namesgebung von Chars. Und darum, das manche Leute deswegen schlecht schlafen können ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## darkjojo2005 (1. August 2008)

aber ich finds immer wieder witzig^^
wie leute sich aufregen können nur wegen namen
siehe den schöpfer dieses threads
wenns dich stört mach ignore und oder achte halt net drauf aber so ne show daraus zu machen


----------



## jon_x (1. August 2008)

La schrieb:


> Hi jon_x,
> 
> du bist vermutlich im falschen Thread gelandet. Hier geht es um die Namesgebung von Chars. Und darum, das manche Leute deswegen schlecht schlafen können ^^
> 
> ...



fast ganz am anfang schreint der TE das übliche: "bla bbla bla es zwing euch keiner das spiel zu spielen und daaruaf wollte ich antworten.


----------



## La Saint (1. August 2008)

Ah, ok, jetzt habe ich den Zusammenhang ^^

Du hast übrigens Recht. Das man diese Mogelpackung nicht zurückgeben kann, ist wirklich ärgerlich.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Dietrich (1. August 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, ich habe AoC nie gespielt und ich denke ich werde es vorläufig auch nicht spielen, weil mir persönlich das Setting nicht gefällt.
> 
> Aber die genannte Problematik ist kein problem mit dem AoC alleine steht.
> Nimm dir ein X beliebiges Mmo(rp)g und du kannst das ganze übertragen.
> ...



Ja, so siehts aus! Ich persönlich kann aber was mit dem Setting von AoC anfangen. Leider fand ich es trotzdem enttäuschent.



Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Das ist falsch! Im Internet ignorieren, da diese sich in ihrer Anonymität bewegen. Im realen Leben direkt ansprechen, insofern es nicht dein Boss ist oder du andere Repressalien befürchten musst.
> 
> Bestes Beispiel: Im Buss habe ich letztens einen 16-jährigen gesehen, wie er meinte vor seiner Freundin als toller Hecht dazustehen, indem er 2 jüngere tyranisierte. Ich schaute mir das an und als es non-verbal wurde, sprich der 16-jährige den einen von beiden anfing zu treten, knöpfte ich mir ihn vor. Verbal machte ich ihm meine Überlegenheit deutlich und eingeschüchtert lies er davon ab um die non-Verbale gar nicht erst zu prüfen. Ich bin jetzt 22 und werde in der Öffentlichkeit niemals wegsehen.
> 
> In deinem Fall könntest du deinen Kollegen sogar darauf hinweisen... er könnte sich evtl. ins positive verändern und somit wäre euch beiden geholfen. Sich immer und überall wegducken halte ich für völlig unangebracht. Gerade bei soetwas lapidarem...



Wirklich ein schöner Beitrag!! *daumenhoch*
Wenn mal wirklich viele so handeln würden, dann würde sich auch was in unserer Gesellschaft ändern. 
Leider senken die Meisten einfach den Kopf und lassen den Hecht machen was er will. Traurig!




jon_x schrieb:


> ich gehe in einen laden, ich kaufe mir für viel geld ein vollpriespiel.
> ich instaliere das spiel.
> ich spiele dieses spiel.
> irgendwann merke ich das das was von den entwicklern versprochen wurde und das das was auf der packung steht nicht annähernd drinn ist.
> ...



Wahre Worte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## _Autolycus_ (1. August 2008)

Buddy key funzt auch bei normal seit Patch dieser Woche , einfach mal nix tippen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat.



> Bestes Beispiel: Im Buss habe ich letztens einen 16-jährigen gesehen, wie er meinte vor seiner Freundin als toller Hecht dazustehen, indem er 2 jüngere tyranisierte. Ich schaute mir das an und als es non-verbal wurde, sprich der 16-jährige den einen von beiden anfing zu treten, knöpfte ich mir ihn vor. Verbal machte ich ihm meine Überlegenheit deutlich und eingeschüchtert lies er davon ab um die non-Verbale gar nicht erst zu prüfen. Ich bin jetzt 22 und werde in der Öffentlichkeit niemals wegsehen.



Bei 2 Typen hättest Du es sicher...


----------



## Dietrich (1. August 2008)

_Autolycus_ schrieb:


> Buddy key funzt auch bei normal seit Patch dieser Woche , einfach mal nix tippen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Bei 2 Typen hättest Du es sicher...



Stimmt, aktivierten Account vorrausgesetzt.
Ist ne gute Lösung! /ironie 

MfG


----------



## Parat (4. August 2008)

Der zentrale Witz ist für mich



mantigore666 schrieb:


> viel interessanter finde ich, wie - angeblich erwachsene spieler - an ein ROLLENSPIEL herangehen


Ist doch Quatsch. Nur, weil die Spielfiguren Werte haben, ist es noch kein Rollenspiel. Leider heißt das Genre so, aber mehr auch nicht.

Und die zentrale Tragik liegt für mich darin, dass alle WOWler immer denken, dass es nur an den 12jährigen liegt. Herrjeh, es gibt genug 25jährige Deppen für jedes MMORPG.^^


----------



## Evereve (4. August 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Und die zentrale Tragik liegt für mich darin, dass alle WOWler immer denken, dass es nur an den 12jährigen liegt. Herrjeh, es gibt genug 25jährige Deppen für jedes MMORPG.^^



Ein Problem ist auch, dass hier viele Gesellschaftsschichten aufeinander treffen. 
Spielt zB ein 18 jähriger Hiphoper mit einer 40 jährigen Chefsektretärin, wird daraus relativ sicher auch keine große Freundschaft.
Einige Leute empfinden ihr Gegenüber als absolut nervig, während der nächste Spieler den anderen widerrum total gerne mag. 

An sich ist es wie du sagst nicht am Alter festzumachen. Ich hab in Wow mit Leuten zwischen 12-15 gespielt die dreimal angenehmer waren wie so manche in meinem Alter.  In AOC kann ich es nicht einschätzen, da keiner zugibt, unter 18 zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gw1200 (4. August 2008)

Ich habe bei AoC wesentlich weniger negative Erfahrungen mit "unreifen" Spielern gemacht als bei WoW. Sicherlich sind manche Namen schon arg grenzwertig aber "Bratwurst" und "Killer" wird man wohl überall finden.


----------



## mattenowie (4. August 2008)

es ist doch einfach wieder herlich.

dieses wissen, dieser weitblick. herlich sag ich da nur.

obwohl mir aufgefallen ist das solansam gefahr von anderen usern droht. aber bis jetzt bist es immer noch du @mantigore der an unserer spitze stehen soll


----------



## Emokeksii (4. August 2008)

Den Gildennamen "weil ichs kann" find ich persöhnlich nicht so tragisch....ich mein erwachseinsein schön und gut aber humor und spaß sollte man schon noch haben und verstehen. 

Oder hört mit 18 das leben auf und jeder sollte nen grimmiger hochgestochen redender spießer werden Oo na dann gute nacht dann bleib ich lieber für immer ein "kiddy"

Ps: Wer Anständige namen will sollte nen RP Server versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kann man so namen melden und durch das RP sind kindysiches verhalten fast ausgeschlossen da sie in die age of conan welt nicht so passen würden.


----------



## FA-Subrepticius (4. August 2008)

Also das Problem mit den verschiedenen Altersstrukturen sehe ich nicht als Problem. Ich habe vor 4 oder 3 jahren mit Guild Wars angefangen bin dort in eine Gilde gekommen wo wirklich alles vertreten waren: Von einem 15 Jährigen "Kiddy", 18 Jährigen "Erwachsenen" (Mir), 29 Jährigen "werden Mutter" bis hin zum 60 Jährigen "Opa". Wir sind alle gemeinsam auf World of WarCraft umgestiegen. Und dann haben wir in WoW wieder einige Leute kennen gerlernt mit denen ich heut sorgar noch Kontakt habe (RL und TS) obwohl ich als einziger auf Age of Conan "umgestiegen" bin (Nur noch Hobby mäßig).

Ich meine man wird immer Leute begegnen mit denen man nicht zurecht kommt! Egal ob in einem Rollenspiel oder im Real Life. Aber wenn sich hier einige so dermaßen darüber aufregen das s.g. "Kiddies" AoC spielen kann ich darüber nur lachen. Weil wenn ihr leute wie "Masterblaster" als kindisch oder unreif empfindet halt ihr euch doch für "Erwachsen" oder? Also wieso lasst ihr Sie nicht einfach solange Sie euch nicht Verbal oder NonVerbal angehen können Sie doch ihre Chars so nennen wie Sie wollen. Denn diese "Kiddies" zahlen auch ca 15 Euro pro Monat für AoC! Es zwingt euch ja niemand mit diesen "Kiddies" zu sprechen oder eine Instanz zu bestreiten! Zeigt Ihnen doch einfach das Ihr "Erwachsen" seid in dem Ihr zum Beispiel als "Vorbild" aggiert und euch nicht auf das "selbe Niveau" herablast wie Sie selbst.

Ich für meinen Teil ignoriere den Namen des Charakters einfach denn wieso sollte sich hinter dem Namen/Char "Masterblaster" nicht doch jemand nettes verbergen?!?!

P.s.: Mein Erobererin auf Asgard heißt Lyia und nicht "Masterblaster" :-P

MfG Valee/Lyia


----------



## Evereve (4. August 2008)

FA-Subrepticius schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil ignoriere den Namen des Charakters einfach denn wieso sollte sich hinter dem Namen/Char "Masterblaster" nicht doch jemand nettes verbergen?!?!



Der MT meiner Raidgilde vor BC hatte einen uferlos bescheuerten Namen. 
Ich dachte mir nur oh mein Gott, als ich ihn das erste mal laß. 
Der Kerl war damals 15, der beste Tank den ich je erlebt habe und ein total angenehmer, netter und hilfsbereiter Junge. Auf einem Gilden Rl Treffen stellte er sich auch in echt so raus, wie er im Spiel rüber kam. 
Kann diese Ausnahmen also nur bestätigen. 

Allerdings haben sich die shadowrul00r, Darkrox00r, Imbakiller usw in 90% der Fälle bei mir genau als das geoutet, was man hinter dem Namen vermutet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (4. August 2008)

crizbee schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich muss sagen das clubmaster es trifft, das spiel ist tatsächlich im kern vermurkst.
> 
> ...



ich würde mal sagen 10/10

Du hast es auf den Punkt getroffen, ich habe genau das gleiche gefühl be stufe 70,wobwi ich in der 70er zone erst angefangen habe, quests gibt es genug, aber der realm ist so leer das es nicht lohnt zu questen da man bei einem tot wieder alles killen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (4. August 2008)

......Es gibt keine Quest mehr in der Gegend wo ich binnn.....

Es wird dich jetzt sicherlich schockieren aber es gibt da einen Weg.Wechsel die Zone!
Ich bin seit gestern im Eiglophionischen Gebirge fertig mit meinem 2. Char(bis auf die Gruppenquests), bin Level 60 und kann nun in Atzel und im Donnerfluss questen.

Kuck einfach das du in Inis gehst oder such nach Leuten für die Gruppenquests in den jeweiligen Gebieten.


----------



## Maleas (4. August 2008)

AoC ist wirklich ein tolles Spiel, aber so ganz begeistert bin ich auch nicht. Es sind Kleinigkeiten, die richtig störend sind. Besonders stören mich die Fatalities ... hey, die sind toll, keine Frage. Aber ich als Tank (oder auch im PvP) kann da 2-3 sec die Hände in den Schoß legen und zusehen, wie ein anderer Mob den Heiler umnietet, und ich einen blutigen Affentanz aufführe. Oder eine andere Sache ... beim Ausführen der Kombos kann ich mich nicht bewegen. Das ist im PvP richtig nervig. Der PvP Gegner geht zurück, und mein Kombo geht in die Leere, weil ich nicht laufen kann. 

Das sind zwei Gameplay Sachen, die mich stören. Thema Bugs, Grafik, Client ist ja hinreichend bekannt ^^

Was die Namen betrifft. Die GMs ändern einfach unpassende Spielernamen ^^ Jemand, der Busfahrer heisst, wird einfach vom GM zu Fred umbenannt. Und der Busfahrer jammert und flucht im Forum darüber, dass er nichtmal gefragt wurde ^^ sowa macht Spass. Waldgeist meinte, dass dies nicht die beste Vorgehensweise sei, aber sie machen es trotzdem ^^ haha ... und die Schwachmaten jammern und heulen im Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutebesserung (4. August 2008)

Erwachsen ist immer so ne Sache. Ist ein 18 jährige/r erwachsen? Ich würde eher sagen nur auf dem Papier. Erwachsen sein ist ein Zustand der geistigen Reife und nicht der Umstand 18 Jahre überlebt zu haben. 
Ob es nun 29 jährige gibt die Namen wie Klobrille haben, oder ob sie 14 sind und sich nur den Ausweiss des großen Bruders gestohlen haben, macht keinen Unterschied. Murks bleibt Murks und kindliches Verhalten tritt auch im Alter auf. Vorallem wenn es sich um Nerds handelt die in ihrem Leben noch nie eine Freundin hatten und die weiblichen AoC Charaktere für die Erfüllung ihrer Träume halten. 
Ob man das Setting von AoC mag sei mal dahingestellt, aber das sich eine Community darüber aufregt das auf einmal die Brüste der NPC´s kleiner gemacht worden sind, ist schon bezeichnend. Als ich manche Kommentare darüber gelesen habe, hab ich mich echt gefragt ob man AoC auch mit einer Hand spielen kann, oder warum sonst dieses Thema eine solche Rolle spielt. Wenn diese Leute mal rausgehen würden, könnten sie fast merken, das doppel D nicht zum Standart der weiblichen Anatomie gehört. 
Was aber AoC zu einem der wichtigsten Beiträge der menschlichen Zivilisation macht, ist, dass hiermit verhindert wird das gewissse Teile der Bevöllkerung sich jemals fortpflanzen. 
Bei dem was teilweise von diesen Menschen losgelassen wird, kann man darüber auch verdammt froh sein.


----------



## Tazmal (4. August 2008)

Gutebesserung schrieb:


> Murks bleibt Murks und kindliches Verhalten tritt auch im Alter auf. Vorallem wenn es sich um Nerds handelt die in ihrem Leben noch nie eine Freundin hatten und die weiblichen AoC Charaktere für die Erfüllung ihrer Träume halten.



das ist sehr weit hergeholt und zeugt nicht grad von geistiger reife, damit greifst du einige leute persöhnlich an.

Ich weis das ich jetzt flame ernte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auserdem finde ich deinen Text insgesammt fürn arsch, ich sag es dir wie es ist.

Wenn due beleidigen willst dann geh damit dort hin wo man dir für solche comment eine auf die schnauze hauen kann, sorry für den ton aber irgendwo ist schluss.


----------



## Gutebesserung (4. August 2008)

@Tazmal 
Wer sich davon angegriffen fühlt müsste ja zur eben von mir genannten Gruppe gehören. 
Um ehrlich zu sein will ich sogar Leute damit provozieren, was ja auch anscheinend geklappt hat. Ich finde einfach Kiddy Verhalten vollkommen deplaziert und absolut nervig. In AoC ist es mir leider extrem aufgestoßen, da ich mich eigentlich auf ein "Erwachsenes" MMORPG gefreut habe. 
Als ich allerdings Kommentare wie "lolololo sch... will dicke Titten zurück" gelesen habe, welches in der Art nicht nur einmal vorkam, da war ich dann schon angefressen. 
Wie bei allen Posts handelt es sich hier um meine eigene Meinung. Wenn du diese "für den Arsch" findest, kannst du mir gerne schreiben was genau und dann können wir mit sicherheit darüber diskutieren. Vielleicht Überzeugt mich ja eins deiner Argumente.
Ich will hier keinen Beleidigen, sondern wie gesagt meine Meinung ausdrücken. Dies würde ich auch mit Freuden an einer Stelle tun wo man mir "auf die Schnauze hauen kann". Wenn ich etwas sage dann steh ich auch dahinter. Auch wenn es manchen Menschen nicht gefällt.  
Ich will hier mit keinem Wort AoC Spieler generell angreifen, sondern beziehe mich auf das Thema und wie ich es selbst empfunden habe. 
Ich halte das Spiel immer noch für sehr gelungen und Ausbaufähig, auch wenn ich selbst nicht mehr so viel damit anfangen kann.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (4. August 2008)

Ähm... Wie tief kann man sinken?

In WoW wirds rumgeheult, weil es halt Idioten gibt, die sich Dárkpûtzláppén nennen. Die Leute, die das machen sind sofort:

Kinder

In dem durchschnittlichen Heulbeitrag steht dann noch dabei: "OLOLOL in AOC is das  VIIIIEL bessa weil da gibts keine Kinder!!!!1XD"

Jetzt is es in AoC GENAU das gleiche, und jetzt fragen die sich:

"Ups wo sind denn die dummen Kinder, hier gibts ja auch Dárkpûtzláppén, aber keine Kinder..."

Anstadt daraus einen logischen Schluss zu ziehen, das es villeicht gar nicht die unter 18 jährigen sind, wird rumgeheult das es ja soooo einfach ist für einen 8 Jährigen sich AoC zu holen. 
Das ist eine Verschwörung gegen euch, wesch?

Und ansonsten gibts dagegen ein einfaches Heilmittel: RP Server und GM Tickets


----------



## Gutebesserung (4. August 2008)

Bleiben wir einfach dann bei der Kernwahrheit : Egal wie alt es gibt immer Idioten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luanna (4. August 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Und die zentrale Tragik liegt für mich darin, dass alle WOWler immer denken, dass es nur an den 12jährigen liegt. Herrjeh, es gibt genug 25jährige Deppen für jedes MMORPG.^^



Es ist eher so, es gibt wohl mehr Deppen als MMOs.

Zum Thema:
Nette Gilde suchen, Lokale Chats Ausblenden, Hauptstadt und Handelschats Sperren, Namen Ausblenden.
Und dann in Ruhe Zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tannenbernie (4. August 2008)

Also ich denk auch mal, das es fuer Leute, die komische Namen nicht sehen wollen, RP Server gibts. Letztendlich gibt es schon Gruende, seltsame Namen zu waehlen, auch wenn man keine 12 ist.

Kleines Besipiel:
Als ich vor so 8 Jahren mein erstes MMO spielte (SciFi, Anarchy Online), hab ich meinen Engineer "Powerbernie" genannt. Naja, als Engineer der einen Kampfroboter befehligte kam mir der name ok vor - ich dachte da ja auch noch, ich wuerde nur mal ne Woche oder so reinschauen. Dann wurden 3 Jahre draus und Powerbernie war als Lvl200 Engineer Mitglied einer grossen Gilde. 
Spaeter dann wechselte ich zu City of Heroes und fand, das Powerbernie fuer einen Superhelden gar nicht so superdumm klingt, also behielt ich den Namen. Als ich dann noch spaeter in WoW einstieg, gingen auch viele Freunde und Gildenmitglieder von AO und CoH dahin, so das ich auch hier den Namen "Powerbernie" beibeielt. Ist einfach der Name, unter dem viele Freunde mich online kennen und so macht er Sinn.
Wenn nun ein Fremder neben mit steht in WoW und sich dann denkt: "Ein Warlock mit Namen Powerbernie....oh Mann der is sicher 12" muss ich damit leben....gehe allerdings auf die 40 zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, auf nem RP server haette ich auf jeden Fall nen anderen Namen gewaehlt, schon um anderen nicht den Spass zu vermiesen. Aber auf nen normalo-server.....seh ich da wenig Grund. Und ein Grossteil der Leute mit albernen Namen ist sicher aelter als 18, sind denk ich eher die Juenglinge die noch versuchen sich richtige Namen zu geben, um dann fasziniert als "Bonan" eine (halb-)nackte Tittenshow vom Baum loszuketten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmo (4. August 2008)

Maleas schrieb:


> Was die Namen betrifft. Die GMs ändern einfach unpassende Spielernamen ^^ Jemand, der Busfahrer heisst, wird einfach vom GM zu Fred umbenannt. Und der Busfahrer jammert und flucht im Forum darüber, dass er nichtmal gefragt wurde ^^ sowa macht Spass. Waldgeist meinte, dass dies nicht die beste Vorgehensweise sei, aber sie machen es trotzdem ^^ haha ... und die Schwachmaten jammern und heulen im Forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig. Eines der lustigsten Beispiele ist wohl Gelenkguenther.


----------



## Jinntao (4. August 2008)

Donmo schrieb:


> Richtig. Eines der lustigsten Beispiele ist wohl Gelenkguenther.




Gerade durchgelesen, das ist ja super witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im Ernst, dass deutsche Server nicht von deutschen GMs betreut werden..


----------



## Donmo (4. August 2008)

Ja, das ist wirklich eine Sache, die ich nicht verstehen kann. 
Das sollte Funcom schnellstens ändern, denn woanders bekommt man für 12 Euro deutsche GMs und einen 'vom hörensagen her' besseren Support.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (4. August 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> ich hab das alles auch schon bei wow beobachtet, aber da beginnts ab 12 jahre, da denk ich "ok, die kiddies brauchen das, da muss man mit leben"...  aber bei "erwachsenen" ???
> da kann ich dann nur sagen "armes deutschland"
> 
> gute nacht....



Wieso darf ich als Erwachsener eigentlich nicht auch meinen Spass haben?? Muss ich alles todernst nehmen nur weil ich "zu alt" bin? Gerade Computerspiele sind doch perfekt dazu geeignet um quasi das "Kind im Manne" am Leben zu halten. 

Die von Dir aufgeführten Namen find ich teilweise auch unter aller sau (zumindest die Spielernamen, die Gilden find ich gar ned mal so schlimm) und haben mMn bei keinem Spiel was verloren, doch wenn man nicht auf einem RPG-Server ist (weiß ned ob es überhaupt einen gibt bei AOC), dann ist nunmal jeder Name erstmal erlaubt.

Die Realität ist ernst genug, da will ich wenigstens in der virtuellen Welt spass haben ^^

Deine Vergleiche mit dem ewigen nörgeln und dem Kaufhaus etc. find ich übrigens gut. (Nur bekommt man mit dem nörgeln in irgendwelchen I-Net Foren nicht halb soviel Aufmerksamkeit als wenn man sich schreiend in den nächsten MediaMarkt stellen würde *g*)


----------



## mantigore666 (6. August 2008)

hi,

sorry, war durch krankheit leider verhindert aktiv an der diskussion teilzunehmen.

habe alles gelesen und das meiste kommt auch gut rüber - wenns auch vielleicht nicht meine meinung ist.
aber darum gings ja, alle meinungen zu lesen (als präsident stehe ich übrigens nicht zur verfügung, weil
ich bei einer so grossen "säuberungswelle" nicht mal mehr zum aoc-spielen käme fg)

aber eine sache möchte ich doch los werden.

wer dumme oder diskriminierende namen als "spass wollen und verstehen" versteht,
sollte sich doch bitte einmal einen gaaaanz tollen spielfilm vorstellen... nehmen wir als beispiel mal
"herr der ringe" : in den minen tritt ihnen natürlich nicht ein balrok entgegen, sondern ein 
"pipimann" und gandalf hiesse "supamegahelaz" und so weiter...
was glaubt ihr, wie lange ihr euch so einen film anschaut ?

also sorry, als kiddie hätte mir sowas vielleicht noch ein mal gefallen (besonders als jugendlicher wenn ich
besoffen gewesen wäre - der brüller), aber insgesamt würde es nur nerven, so wie halt eine miese
synchronisation.

warum also soll ich es in einem onlinespiel mit ERNSTEM hintergrund als "spass" hinnehmen?

und zur aussage, die hätten das spiel verstanden (LOL),
stelle ich mir vor, da geht einer zu den hells angels und will aufgenommen werden, sagt aber,
er hiesse "putzschlampe"...  er hätte ein schönes leben auf diversen clubklos vor sich, aber nicht mehr  ;-)

klar ist es ein spiel, aber es hat spielregeln - festgeschriebene und ungeschriebene, was in "hello kitty"
toll ist, ist in aoc mist und umgekehrt...  

liebe grüsse


----------



## Parat (6. August 2008)

neon1705 schrieb:


> aber bekanntlich sind ja RP eh die leute die überall die arschkarte haben finde ich schade das sowas nirgend unterstützt wird
> 
> sogar in wow müssen sich RPler auf ein RP server HEIMLICH treffen das ihr rp event nicht gestört wird Oo
> 
> hallo? gehts noch? ich möchte RP überall zu jeder zeit ausüben können und mich nicht verstecken müssen.


Sorry, aber ... ein BISSERL bist Du auch selber Schuld, wenn Du pausenlos im falschen Genre suchst.

Teste LOTRO aus. Wenn es Dir da zu wenig RP ist, dann musst Du Dir eben ne Lösung suchen, die sich auf RP konzentriert. Punkt.

Man kann ja sein Lieblings-MMORPG immer noch nebenher zum Viecher umhauen mal spielen, wenn man das unbedingt braucht.


----------



## Arcandaa (6. August 2008)

mit deinem Post tust du nichts anderes als die Leute die dich aufregen , denk ma drüber nach..


----------



## Sgt.Kenny (6. August 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Das Spiel wirbt mit Splatter und Titten und das alles noch eingespannt in eines der wohl dämlichsten Fantasysettings der Welt (und das will was heißen). Wer glaubst Du wohl wird von so einem Spiel angesprochen, hm? Meinst Du wirklich "Erwachsene" oder doch nicht vielleicht eher pubertierende Jungs, die ihren kleinen Pipimann gerne mit dicken Schwertern und willigen Cybertussis kompensieren (Anwesende mal ausgenommen)? Denk' mal scharf nach. Das ist gezielt kalkuliert und die ganze Werbung ist darauf ausgerichtet. Einschließlich des "Ab 18", das, wie wir alle aus der eigenen Jugend noch wissen, eine Sache gerade für Minderjährige umso interessanter macht.



Sry aber ich bin auch erst 13 und habe es gespielt.
Aber nicht nur wegen den Blut und Tittem.
Mir were es eig. auch egal gewesen wenn die Weiblichen Characktern nen BH anhätten.
Ich habe es eig. nur wegen dem PvP gekauft.
Leider war das noch net Implemintirt.
Und ühm was ich dazu sagen möchte, mein Vater hat es auch gespielt und er wusste was ich da spiele.
Den Rest des Post unterschreibe ich so.

P.S: Und ich hies nicht Putznutte.


MFG Sgt.Kenny


----------



## Evereve (6. August 2008)

Parat schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ... ein BISSERL bist Du auch selber Schuld, wenn Du pausenlos im falschen Genre suchst.
> 
> Teste LOTRO aus. Wenn es Dir da zu wenig RP ist, dann musst Du Dir eben ne Lösung suchen, die sich auf RP konzentriert. Punkt.
> 
> Man kann ja sein Lieblings-MMORPG immer noch nebenher zum Viecher umhauen mal spielen, wenn man das unbedingt braucht.




Sry, aber das halte ich für totalen Käse. Wow ist ein MMO*RP*G und wenn jmd dort RP betreiben will, hat er doch durchaus das Recht dazu. Es gibt sogar eigene Server für diese Kategorie. 
Nur weil ein paar pupertierende Kinder den RPlern (warum auch immer) ihren Spaß nicht gönnen und sie stören wo sie nur können sollen nun die RPler selber Schuld sein und sich ein anderes Spiel suchen? 
Ich bin selbst keine RP Spielerin, aber ich käme nie auf die Idee, RPlern irgendwas zu versauen. 
Diese Störenfriede haben doch nur so ein einfaches Leben, da es in Wow mittlerweile verhältnismäßig wenig RPler gibt, die ihnen Konter bieten und Blizz der Sache auch nicht großartig nachgeht.


----------



## Aratorus (6. August 2008)

crizbee schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich muss sagen das clubmaster es trifft, das spiel ist tatsächlich im kern vermurkst.
> 
> ...



Schon komisch lieber Tagesquests in WoW machen aber angeblich keinen Quests in 58 zum leveln... schon mal von den Quests
in den Villen gehört (Reichenviertel)?... die kannste sogar alle 6 Stunden wiederholen... 

Grüsse
Ara


----------



## Skelettron (6. August 2008)

warum denkt hier den nicht jemand an die armen geistig beminderten leute die nicht so kreativ sind. nimmt doch mal bitte jemand auch rücksicht auf diese menschen. was sollen die den auch schon machen sie erschaffen sich eine spielerfigur meinst weiblich schiben den brüste regeler bis auf anschlag wollen den namen ihrer göttin ein geben und müssen feststellen das pamela britney chantale vergeben sind. was nun? sie wollen doch spielen die, schönen rundungen wackeln sehen. dann wird halt im zimmer rum geschaut und endeckt den "putzlappen" "bierdeckel" "feuerlöscher" oder gar die "putzfrau" und geben das dann ein... oder denken was spiel ich da einen schurken... also wenn ich ihn "assassin" mist vergeben "darkassassin" was auch schon weg? "dârkássássinfrômbehind" so jetzt hab ich es euch gegebn der name ist jetzt mein... Wenn euch die namen nicht gefallen, meldet sie oder ignoriert sie. oder das nächste mal sprich sie auf den namen an, fragt nach den gedankengang der da hintersteht. dann braucht ihr deswegen auch kein threat auf machen da es diese namen in jedem online-spiel geben wird für jedes alter. das macht der alte fran-joachim mit 60jahren aber auch klein fritzchen mit 10jahren...


----------



## Parat (6. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Sry, aber das halte ich für totalen Käse.


Was genau?



> Wow ist ein MMO*RP*G


Ja, so heißt das Genre, mehr aber auch nicht. RPG in der Definiton der Branche = Meine SPielfigur hat Werte, die sie verbessern kann. Das hat null und niente damit zu tun, dass WOW nun per se für RP geeignet wäre.



> und wenn jmd dort RP betreiben will, hat er doch durchaus das Recht dazu.


Hey, ich mach ihm das Recht nicht streitig. Ich mach auch keinem das Recht streitig im Pro 7 Dating Chat Rollenspiel zu betreiben. Nur werd ich wohl noch anmerken dürfen, dass weder WOW, noch der Pro 7 Dating Chat nun unbedingt sonderlich dafür geeignete Medien sind.

Das Genre MMORPG unterliegt technischen und administrativen Beschränkungen, die es für Rollenspiel nicht gerade zur Möglichkeit erster Wahl machen. Es GEHT dennoch, kein Zweifel. Und innerhalb dieser Umstände kann man sich einrichten und kann man RP haben.

Und dann muss man eben mit den Nachteilen des Genres leben. Und dabei kann man voll ins Klo greifen, wenn man nämlich das Pech hat, das bei WOW zu versuchen, denn dort werden nicht mal die Regeln der RP-Server durchgesetzt. Das führt dann dazu, dass RP sich verstecken muss, wie der Poster, auf den ich Bezug nahm, schrieb.

Oder er kann "Glück" haben und spielt MMORPG-RP in LOTRO. Dort werden die Regeln durchgesetzt. Das heißt, dass man vom gröbsten Schwachfug verschont bleibt und sicher nicht für RP angemacht wird. Das heißt nicht, dass in LOTRO durchgängig Athmosphäre aufkommen würde, mitnichten. Auch das ist eine suboptimale Umgebung für RP. 90% Deiner Mitspieler rennen stets wortlos vorbei, sie hüppen über die Tische, sie benehmen sich wie die letzten Deppen, wenn man es ins RL übertragen würde. Man hat nicht mal eine gemeinsame Settinglage, weil je nach Storyfortschritt für den einen Spieler Gefahr X schon erledigt ist, während sie für den anderen noch existiert. Nichts ist veränderbar und das bisserl richtiges RP mit Story-Anspruch, was stattfindet, außer dass sich auf einem 1.000-Mann-Server ja tatsächlich allabendlich ne Handvoll in einer IG-Kneipe treffen (hossa^^), findet innerhalb von Gemeinschaften / Sippen statt, mit null Auswirkungen der Umgebung auf das Sippengeschehen und mit null Einfluss der Umgebung auf das Sippengeschehen. Es grenzt an Komik, dass der größte Vorteil eines MMORPGs, nämlich die riesige SPielerschaft, sich im Endeffekt als Null herausstellt, denn defacto betreibt man das meiste RP nicht mit den tausenden Mitspielern, sondern mit 20 Kumpels ... wo dann aber letztlich doch jedes einzelne Nicht-MMORPG-Online-Rollenspiel sogar größere Gemeinschaften bildet.

Also, um es zu wiederholen und klarzustellen: Der Poster beklagte, dass sich in WOW auf einem RP-Server RP-Spieler bereits verstecken müssen, um ungestört RP haben zu können.

In der Hinsicht wäre lOTRO besser, denn dort muss er das definitiv nicht. Will er allerdings wirklich rollenspielen, mit entsprechendem Anspruch an Storytiefe, Stimmigkeit, tatsächliche Zusammenhänge, Veränderbarkeit von Gegebenheiten, Inhaltsdichte, etc ... dann wäre er auch da falsch. Er sucht dann schlicht im falschen Genre. Für Casual-RP ist LOTRO ziemlich geeignet, WOW schon lange nicht mehr. Das ist ja nur noch grausam, was da, wohlgemerkt auf RP-Servern, RP-Spielern angetan wird.



> Es gibt sogar eigene Server für diese Kategorie.


Die unterscheiden sich kaum von den anderen Servern, leider.



> Nur weil ein paar pupertierende Kinder den RPlern (warum auch immer) ihren Spaß nicht gönnen und sie stören wo sie nur können sollen nun die RPler selber Schuld sein und sich ein anderes Spiel suchen?


Jein. Sie sind natürlich nicht schuld daran, dass sie so angegangen werden. Aber es ist ihr Fehler, dass sie seit JAHREN hoffen, Petitionen schreiben, den Wegbruch von weiten Teilen ihrer Community hinnehmen und immer noch denken "Nein, ich halt hier das Banner des RP hoch und vielleichts wirds wieder besser" und das tun sie sich ewig an, ständig wird es schlechter und sie ziehen und ziehen keinen Schlussstrich, bis sie vollständig frustriert sind.

Ehrlich: Erspart Euch den Scheiß und wechselt zu MMORPGs, wo die Regeln wirklich überwacht werden, wenn ihr nettes und ungestörtes Casual-RP haben wollt. Oder geht halt zu richtigen Online-Rollenspiel-Möglichkeiten außerhalb der MMORPG-Szene. Nehmt weniger Grafik, weniger Items, weniger Quests, mehr Lag etc in Kauf und sucht Euch was vernünftiges, je nach Gusto.

Nur hört doch auf, Euch selbst zu betrügen, dass es nochmal besser würde. Die meisten bleiben ja nur, weil es da ihre Sippe gibt, in der sie tolles RP haben. Japp, und in aller Regel siecht auch die ganze Sippe vor sich hin. Auch deren Tod ist nicht aufhaltbar.

Ich sag ja nicht mal, dass - in dem Fall - WoW (und für AoC gilt exakt das gleiche) ein schlechtes Spiel ist. Hossa, die mögen tausend coole Features haben, aber eines sind sie defintiv nicht: Rollenspiele, also wo seine Rolle zu spielen irgendwie im Zentrum stünde. Nie und nimmer. Wie gesagt, das ganze Genre nicht, aber in LOTRO wird WENIGSTENS noch die absolute Grundlage gesichert.



> Diese Störenfriede haben doch nur so ein einfaches Leben, da es in Wow mittlerweile verhältnismäßig wenig RPler gibt, die ihnen Konter bieten und Blizz der Sache auch nicht großartig nachgeht.


Jo, und es werden immer weniger RPer und daher wird die Situation immer schlimmer. Nur: Was hilft das denen, die noch da sind? Sollen die sich sagen "Hey, liegt ja nur dran, dass wir so wenige sind und Blizz nix tut" und dann ausharren?

Wozu? Es werden täglich weniger und Blizz wird auch in Zukunft nix tun. Und daher: Bleiben ist Quatsch, und wer darunter leidet, dass er geblieben ist, weil er die unhaltbaren Zustände täglich erleben muss, der ist DANN WIRKLICH SELBER SCHULD.

---

Wie gesagt ....
Casual RP ist defintiv in LOTRO möglich
Andere, oft genannte, für mich nicht nachprüfbare Stellungnahmen loben SWG oder FF oder EQ2
Wie gesagt, ich denke es gibt bessere Möglichkeiten für Online-RP als MMORPGs, aber verschlechtern kann man sch kaum.
Ist egal, guckt, wo Euch das Gras grün genug ist und verlasst die Wüste.


----------



## Gehirnpups (6. August 2008)

Da ich ja hier namentlich genannt werde möchte ich auch kurz stellung nehmen, ich hab den Namen zb schon seid der starcraft btw cs beta.

Und habe den namen immer weiter übernommen, und bin bis dato gut damit gefahren. Dann kam das rollenspiel btw hier halt mmorpg naja da hab ich ihn halt auch genommen damals in wow. Spiele wohlgemerkt nicht auf einem roleplay server. Und werde sogar dann angesprochen weil leutz mich von früher kennen.

Dasselbe in aoc, wobei ich auch net auf nem rp server spiele.

Muss auch sagen das ich ja damit eigentlich mich selber aufzieh. Beleidige ja keinen und wirklich anstößig/infantil finde ichs net.

Habe auch schon mit 2 gm´s gesprochen(jetzt in aoc, weil in wow haben sie sich net so aufgeregt) und die fanden den auch ok.

Naja und wer sich net für die person hinter dem namen interessiert ist selber schuld!

Flame on !!!! Kann das ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (7. August 2008)

beleidigend ist der name nicht...
diskriminierend ... hm, höchstens dich selbst
aber INFANTIL ist er EINDEUTIG gg

ok, wow ist hauptsächlich für kids, da störts sicher niemand...
aber sei ehrlich, grossartige fantasie oder auch nur "gespür für das spiel,
das man spielt" lässt es nicht erkennen, oder siehst du das anders?  ;-)

als ich anfing überhaupt elektronische spiele zu spielen, konnte man nur höchstens drei
buchstaben in den highscore eingeben...  meine "signatur" war in meinem umfeld sehr
bekannt...  aber wenn ich mich in den letzten 30 jahren nicht verändert hätte, würde ich
das sehr schade finden  ;-)


----------



## Lemendeer (7. August 2008)

Jo auch muss leide rauch sagen das ich die Community von AoC nevau los finde ,... die ganzen beleidigungen und das gehabe die ganze zeit ,.... das low lvl geganke und so weiter,... 

Ich mach aber das was meiner Meinung nach das einzig richtige ist , ich spiele zur Zeit kein MMO sondern warte auf neue teste die an und wenn die mir auch nicht zusagen lass ich die auch bleiben ,...

@ Furzkopf , naja ich denk das immer so ich muss mich in einem Rollenspiel mit meinem char identifizieren können ( jaa darum gehts in einem Rollenspiel , in eine Rolle schlüpfen) und wenn du dich selbst für einen Furzkopf hältst dann ist das deine sachte ,...


----------



## Klaus3k (7. August 2008)

Um den Thread zusammenzufassen

(gibts uebrigens fuer jedes MMO...)

Mimimimimimibuuhuuuheulheulweinwein, da spielen andere ein Spiel anders als ichs mir vorstelle heulheulweinwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Welche Zielgruppe soll den ein MMO haben welches mit Massig Blut und Riesenbrüsten wirbt?


Dir passts nicht?
Super, arbeite an dir und ignorier die Leute einfach. Solang nicht gegen AGBs verstoßen wird und nur deine spießige Weltanschaung verletzt wird ist alles Butter.

"Aba die machen mir mein RP kaputt..."

Ganz ehrlich, wenn Funcom jeden bannt der "wem was kaputtmacht" dann spielen vllt 100 Leute im nächsten Monat noch AOC. So gross ists ja nicht, deshalb, sei froh mit dem was du kriegst.
(alleine in nem MMO ist doch auch scheisse oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Haimon (7. August 2008)

@Klaus3k: da schießt du aber weit über ziel hinaus... es ist nicht spießig, sich gegen sexismus zu wehren. es ist auch nicht spießig, sich in seinem spielerlebnis gestört zu fühlen, wenn geistige tiefflieger beschämend schlechte namen verwenden. in wow ist ein ticket schnell geschrieben, und namen wie "whitepower" und "auschwitz" gehören da schnell der vergangenheit an.

aber ich fürchte fast, dass menschen, die sich mit "Mimimimimimibuuhuuuheulheulweinwein" auszudrücken versuchen, einfach so oberflächlich und verblödet sind, dass sie das spielerlebnis der anderen spieler wenig stört.


----------



## Evereve (7. August 2008)

Wenn sich Leute auf RP Servern Namen wie Furzhans usw geben, finde ich das nicht ok. Ich betreib zwar selber kein RP, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man solche Namen da nicht lesen will. 

Auf PVE oder PVP Servern können die Leute sich von mir aus so nennen. Ich weis zwar nicht wie man es aushält, sich teils jahrelang mit einem Char der Wurstbrot, Gammelpansen oder sonst wie heisst einzuloggen ohne zu kotzen, aber jeder sieht das anders. 

Aber die Wurstköpfe und Pimmeldongel sollen sich bitte nicht wundern, wenn sie ab und zu Vorurteilen wie "den nehm ich in keine Instanz mit" konfrontiert werden.


----------



## Parat (7. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Wenn sich Leute auf RP Servern Namen wie Furzhans usw geben, finde ich das nicht ok. Ich betreib zwar selber kein RP, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man solche Namen da nicht lesen will.


Sicher, da hast Du Absolut Recht.



> Aber die Wurstköpfe und Pimmeldongel sollen sich bitte nicht wundern, wenn sie ab und zu Vorurteilen wie "den nehm ich in keine Instanz mit" konfrontiert werden.


Gerade in WOW und AoC kippt sicherlich auch zunehmend, ist das Problem doch, dass selbst auf den RP-Servern es fast schon umgedreht ist. Wie gesagt, man versteckt sich für RP.


----------



## Picoo (7. August 2008)

"Erwachsene" in AOC = 80% Weltfremde RP'ler und Dummschwätzer die Müll über irgendwelche Hardware verbreiten.
Konnte man vor Release schon deutlich sehen, im offi. Forum ist es aber noch schlimmer.
Da gibt es solche "Menschen" wie Sand am Meer..., am schlimmsten sind aber die RP'ler die noch versuchen ihr AOC gutzureden weil sie ja angeblich soviel RPen können und nur noch zu allen, "dann hau doch ab" schreiben :C

Die Community ist um EINIGES schlechter als in WoW, nichtma im off. Blizzard Forum liest man soviel gequirlte Kacke wie im FC-Forum. Was wohl auch damit zutun hat, das die Moderatoren im AOC-Forum auch oft von nichts Ahnung haben oder irgendwie drumrummreden wollen.


----------



## Belthar (7. August 2008)

Naja ich würde nicht von "alter" auf IQ oder Verhalten schließen - Es gibt auch 12-15 Jährige die zb in WoW mehr RP betreiben als manch 28-40 Jährige . Und da seht Ihr ganzen "WoW is viel zu kiddy *whine whine*" Menschen mal was Eure Generation so hervorbringt , außerdem kann es kein Hardcore RP Spiel geben da müsste man schon jeden 2. Spieler bannen weil fast niemand darauf acht gibt (siehe zb. WoW RP-Realms die sind auch tot) und das ist bei AoC und so tollen Erwachsenen die keine kiddys in Ihrem Game wollen genauso ...


----------



## Parat (8. August 2008)

Belthar schrieb:


> (siehe zb. WoW RP-Realms die sind auch tot)


Ist ja auch kein Wunder.

Estens illegal, wenn die privaten meinst, die öffentlichen sind ja nicht leer, sondern es findet nur kein RP statt.^^

Zweitens ist es ne grottige Lösung, weil es weiter auf dem selben Spiel aufsetzt. Es ist auch weiterhin nix änderbar, es bleibt beim selben prinzip, nur werden mehr Leute rausgewrfen und das mit dem normalen Dran zur Fanatisierung con Ciommunities .. ungut.

Mal davon ab, dass ein Spiel, das für 1.000e Spieler ausgelegt ist, mit 100en Spielern leer ist.^^


----------

